# no keyboard or mouse found by udev

## ratch3t.x

im using the kernel straight from the live cd, when i boot the pc up i get to the root login and then my mouse nor keyboard will work. udev error? i don't know, so far Im hating udev.

both are usb interface. logitech G9 mouse, and saitek eclipse II keyboard. any help is very much appreciated since i miss being able to do anything.

----------

## Need4Speed

Do you have another keyboard that you can plug in or can you ssh in so that you can check the output of dmesg?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post your kernel .config.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## ratch3t.x

```

Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

Linux version 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 (root@poseidon) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #1 SMP Wed Apr 23 22:46:44 UTC 2008

Command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sdb3 doscsi

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fee0000 - 000000007fee3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fee3000 - 000000007fef0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fef0000 - 000000007ff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524000) 1 entries of 256 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F7F70, 0014 (r0 Nvidia)

ACPI: RSDT 7FEE3040, 0034 (r1 Nvidia AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: FACP 7FEE30C0, 0074 (r1 Nvidia AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: DSDT 7FEE3180, 602F (r1 NVIDIA AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: FACS 7FEE0000, 0040

ACPI: SRAT 7FEE92C0, 0090 (r1 AMD    HAMMER          1 AMD         1)

ACPI: MCFG 7FEE93C0, 003C (r1 Nvidia AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: APIC 7FEE9200, 0072 (r1 Nvidia AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524000) 1 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      159

    0:      256 ->   524000

On node 0 totalpages: 523903

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1524 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2419 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 7108 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 512796 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

If you got timer trouble try acpi_use_timer_override

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 7ff00000:60100000)

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 1 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 34400 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 515215

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sdb3 doscsi

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

TSC calibrated against PM_TIMER

time.c: Detected 2796.282 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ 1c2000000 size 32 MB

Aperture too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Memory: 2037160k/2096000k available (3707k kernel code, 57948k reserved, 1125k data, 256k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5595.13 BogoMIPS (lpj=27975680)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

Initializing cgroup subsys ns

Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

APIC timer calibration result 14563982

Detected 14.563 MHz APIC timer.

Brought up 1 CPUs

net_namespace: 120 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000 - efffffff

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:09.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPCA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCP] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnpacpi: exceeded the max number of mem resources: 12

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

DMAR:No DMAR devices found

ACPI: RTC can wake from S4

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x200-0x27f has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x290-0x30f has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xcf400-0xcffff has been reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x7fee0000-0x7fefffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff has been reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x100000-0x7fedffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfefff000-0xfeffffff has been reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xfff80fff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:09.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: fde00000-fdefffff

  PREFETCH window: fdf00000-fdffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: fdd00000-fddfffff

  PREFETCH window: fdc00000-fdcfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: 8000-8fff

  MEM window: fdb00000-fdbfffff

  PREFETCH window: fda00000-fdafffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

  IO window: 7000-7fff

  MEM window: fd900000-fd9fffff

  PREFETCH window: fd800000-fd8fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

  IO window: 6000-6fff

  MEM window: fd700000-fd7fffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

checking if image is initramfs...<7>Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

 it is

Freeing initrd memory: 19938k freed

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1214099635.660:1): initialized

squashfs: version 3.3 (2007/10/31) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

OCFS2 1.3.3

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLM 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.3.3

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

GFS2 (built Apr 23 2008 22:43:06) installed

Lock_Nolock (built Apr 23 2008 22:43:28) installed

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

0000:00:02.1 EHCI: BIOS handoff failed (BIOS bug ?) 01010001

PCI: Found disabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:0b.0

PCI: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Linking AER extended capability on 0000:00:0b.0

PCI: Found disabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:0c.0

PCI: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Linking AER extended capability on 0000:00:0c.0

PCI: Found disabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:0d.0

PCI: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Linking AER extended capability on 0000:00:0d.0

PCI: Found disabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:0e.0

PCI: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Linking AER extended capability on 0000:00:0e.0

Boot video device is 0000:05:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie03]

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input0

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-CK804: IDE controller (0x10de:0x0053 rev 0xa2) at  PCI slot 0000:00:06.0

NFORCE-CK804: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-CK804: 0000:00:06.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe800-0xe807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xe808-0xe80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ATAPI DVD A DH20A1P, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/66 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

registered taskstats version 1

Freeing unused kernel memory: 256k freed

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 23, io mem 0xfeb00000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:07.2[B] -> Link [APC1] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[fdeff000-fdeff7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

libata version 3.00 loaded.

sata_nv 0000:00:07.0: version 3.5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

sata_nv 0000:00:07.0: Using ADMA mode

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

scsi1 : sata_nv

scsi2 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9f0 ctl 0xbf0 bmdma 0xd400 irq 22

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xb70 bmdma 0xd408 irq 22

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [APSJ] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

sata_nv 0000:00:08.0: Using ADMA mode

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

scsi3 : sata_nv

scsi4 : sata_nv

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9e0 ctl 0xbe0 bmdma 0xc000 irq 21

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xb60 bmdma 0xc008 irq 21

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023c015114056c]

ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata3.00: ATA-7: WDC WD3200KS-00PFB0, 21.00M21, max UDMA/133

ata3.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 1)

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata4.00: ATA-6: WDC WD3200JD-22KLB0, 08.05J08, max UDMA/100

ata4.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD3200KS-00P 21.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

ata3: bounce limit 0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF, segment boundary 0xFFFFFFFF, hw segs 61

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD3200JD-22K 08.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

ata4: bounce limit 0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF, segment boundary 0xFFFFFFFF, hw segs 61

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

GDT-HA: Found 0 PCI Storage RAID Controllers

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.06

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.06

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.06

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.06

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.010.

Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.14)

Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-5[2449]-ms

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.03.10-rc5 Thu May 17 10:09:32 PDT 2007

QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver

Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.2.2

Copyright(c) 2004-2007 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.12.0-ioctl (2007-10-02) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

async_tx: api initialized (async)

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse

   generic_sse:  8946.800 MB/sec

xor: using function: generic_sse (8946.800 MB/sec)

raid6: int64x1   2528 MB/s

raid6: int64x2   3055 MB/s

raid6: int64x4   2894 MB/s

raid6: int64x8   2146 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    3504 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    4624 MB/s

raid6: sse2x4    5074 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (5074 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

usb-storage: device scan complete

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WD       2500JB External  0108 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 0:0:0:0: [sdc] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 0:0:0:0: [sdc] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc: sdc1

sd 0:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

crc_ccitt: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

rtc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

pcspkr: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

pcspkr: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

floppy: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

i2c_core: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

irda: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_util_mem: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

ac97_bus: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

ac97_bus: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

i2c_nforce2: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

k8temp: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

eeprom_93cx6: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

processor: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

processor: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

processor: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

pcmcia_core: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

cfg80211: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

pcmcia: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_ac97_codec: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_ac97_codec: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

button: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

button: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

thermal: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

processor: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

thermal: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

mac80211: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_intel8x0: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

fan: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

crc_itu_t: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

sir_dev: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

skge: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

irtty_sir: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

forcedeth: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

ssb: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_emu10k1: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

input_polldev: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

rfkill: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

ohci_hcd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

rt2x00lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

rt2x00pci: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

rt2500pci: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

EXT3 FS on sdb3, internal journal

ntfs: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

Adding 2096472k swap on /dev/sdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2096472k

rtc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

```

----------

## ratch3t.x

the kernel config that was placed here was accidently placed from another kernel source (sorry). i removed it now. look below to see the 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 kernel config.Last edited by ratch3t.x on Sun Jun 22, 2008 1:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pappy_mcfae

hehehe, you misunderstood, but you did show the problem. You're not loading USB drivers. Your kernel .config can be found in your /usr/src/linux directory. Open it in your favorite text editor, and post it here. I'll fix it, or suggest where to fix it, and send it back.

Blessed be!

Pappy

EDIT: Messages that passed in the night...hehehe

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I'm getting confused here. In the dmesg, it implies that a .24 kernel is booting, but your .config is a 2.6.22-git-r14. Which is which? Do things work under a different kernel version, or do the USB ports simply not work? 

Please clarify.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## ratch3t.x

heres the link to paste bin  :Smile:  http://valor9.pastebin.com/f67d565e9

and actually no, things are not working, the sata drives still do not detect. with any of the kernels that i have compiled by myself w/out genkernel (am i missing something in my config maybe?) my chipset is the nvidia ck804 and on the gentoo wiki it claims that the specific chipset did not boot with sata, but im sure thats fixed by now ? im not certain but gentoo was booting with my sata drives before i did my own "genkernel --bootloader=grub all".

after running genkernel it compiled just fine, after rebooting into a new kernel it didn't detect my sata drive, either one of two things according to if i added "doscsi" in grub.

the first thing it would tell me is that /dev/sdb3 is not a valid root device, or block device not recognized (0,0)

the second is a kernel panic, in which it would say something like VFS: unknown, no such device as sdb3. i have tried changing my fstab to hdxX being hd,drive letter,NUMBER and same for grub but that didn't work either.

I can log into root if i use a ps2 keyboard, and i do that, however, when i try to compile a new kernel using genkernel, i get an odd error involving -lcrypt (odd because i have never seen or had it before), heres the last so many odd lines of log that it left, including where it failed.

http://valor9.pastebin.com/fe96f315

thank you for your help so far : )Last edited by ratch3t.x on Mon Jun 23, 2008 4:42 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Ok, are things working now? 

Don't sweat the tired part. I've done serious all nighters with computers. Fortunately, I haven't killed one yet, but I've come close once or thrice.

EDIT: Your .config ran out of room. I'd suggest setting up an account at pastebin.com and post your config there. That way we can pass the info between us, and not take up lots of room here. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

